#  > Geral >  > Certificação >  >  rb 1100 com defeito -

## andrexxe

Alguem pode me ajudar como restartar uma rb1100, parou do nada, estou tentando pelo netinstall mas acho que esta faltando alguma coisa nao abre a aba de installl

----------


## naldo864

a 1100 tem um botão de reset como qualquer roteador normal,a não ser que o seu tenha quebrado voce pode ultilizar ele normalmente.
caso voce não tenha feito backup voce tera um grande problema ,senão e so colocar um palito de dentes la e ser feliz.

----------


## OSNIR

Como o naldo falou, tenta resetar ela primeiro... tomara que tenha um backup, se não tiver vai ter mais dor de cabeça... se não der certo posta ai que veremos outra possibilidade.

----------


## andrexxe

Pelo botao de reset foi a primeira coisa que tentei, mas nao vai
A rb nao esta carregando, ela da um bip so e para.................alguem sabe como restaurar o firmware dela pelo netisntall rs232????????????

----------


## netuai

se for vender dependendo do valor eu compro

----------

